# Steelhead 2020/2021 pictures/stories/goodtimes.



## twistedcatfish1971

...Hell ya! Can't wait till cooler temperatures/river walking/pier fishing/...the stories with fellow fishermen this upcoming season.

Post pictures here and maybe a little about the fish/fishing/1st ever catch. Whether it's out of state/in state <ohio> don't matter...share it. 

Please go ahead and maybe post up some past pictures/stories from last year or many years ago...time to get fired up like them <ice guys> do over in <hardwater forum> LOL.

Questions now going forward about steelhead/river fishing/piers...whatnot...I got a question about crappie bites??? Anyone ever try it? 

Anyway looking forward to an exciting season here soon and just getting out/hooking up and hearing that dragg peel!

Best of luck and tight lines for sure

...all trout species...steelhead/browns/lakers/salmon.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...my personal best back on 12/20/18...Eastlake soccer fields. Cleo spoon in a hole<deep> kinda cast across river on a angle reel in half way and let it flutter down...boom! Told guy I was with after initial hit...this my biggest yet...so excited after she swam off...alot of hard work/posts here about steelhead fishing...took alot of everyone's feed...and made my adjustments. 

Thank you OGF.
Don.


----------



## stonen12

Hey don! I’m pumped for this season! Last season was my first chasing steel and I feel in love! It’s. 3 hr drive up north for me to chase but it’s worth every second feeling the tug and hearing that drag scream! Put my wife on her first ever last year! A big one too! Can’t wait for things to start up this year!


----------



## steelheadBob

My dad took me for the first time down to rockcliff springs on rocky river when the state used to stock salmon when I was 3 to fly fish... That was 42 years ago I was on front page of plain dealer. And that is my personal best brown trout and salmon


----------



## Christinesmack

My dad and I, right before he passed away. We both caught our first steelheads within a second of each other. 100 fish Wednesday ❤


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...thank you for sharing!

Much appreciated. 

Don.


----------



## mountainbikingrn

Caught the bug about 8 yrs ago and figured them out after the first couple hit and miss years. After being hit on my bike in 2018 and having my truck totaled in 2019, I haven’t been into like I once was. Hoping this will be my year to get after them again! Pics are my 30” plus fish.


----------



## cast-off

Got one today. Unstocked Erie tri


----------



## Chuck T Mechling

cast-off said:


> Got one today. Unstocked Erie tri
> View attachment 373927
> View attachment 373927


Uh oh now you've done it! haha rivers will be packed this weekend!


----------



## stonen12

Sounds like I might skip goose hunting to chase some steel...


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Lol. I'm in the middle of 10 days off from work...gonna head up and mess around soon.

Don.


----------



## stonen12

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Lol. I'm in the middle of 10 days off from work...gonna head up and mess around soon.
> 
> Don.


I’d meet you up there don if you want some company! 

-stone


----------



## Chuck T Mechling

I’ll be there with you guy in spirit

-Chuck


----------



## Chuck T Mechling

Hard to choose my favorite from last year but nothing beats the spring run with a fly rod! Always a blast seeing them slurp up egg patterns!


----------



## Uglystix

Is the Wall/Pier near the Chagrin open for fishing? I will be in that area on Saturday and it’s the only place I know to fish. Was there about 10 years ago...


----------



## zimmerj

No fishing from the pier.


----------



## tnt1958

Chuck T Mechling said:


> Hard to choose my favorite from last year but nothing beats the spring run with a fly rod! Always a blast seeing them slurp up egg patterns!
> View attachment 374043


Nice fish !! My waders can't wait to hit the rivers......


----------



## FishIgo

Can’t wait !!!!


----------



## Uglystix

Dropped my son off at a friends in Mentor today (We live in Atwater) so I decided to hit Fairport Pier, Grand River Landing and the soccer fields at the Chagrin. Fished for about 3 hours between all of them. No fish but did have a 28”ish steelhead swim right by me the one time my girlfriend decided to call and “chat”. Can’t wait to hook one. I think I’ll take the boat up in a few weeks to start trolling.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

stonen12 said:


> I’d meet you up there don if you want some company!
> 
> -stone


...dude sorry for late reply...alot has happened here last 2 days at home like...not going to make it north for steelhead. I got 2 river walks tomorrow and monday morning but here close to home with some family/friends at local metro park/spillway. 

...good to see some posts with early steel here and there...got a feeling like it going to be some goodtimes this season for sure...

...good luck to all and keep up with updates/posts OGF.

Thanks again.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...ole boy <fishIgo> you laid into them last year for sure...good work and nice posts. How many lakers you get hands on last season?

Don.


----------



## FishIgo

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...ole boy <fishIgo> you laid into them last year for sure...good work and nice posts. How many lakers you get hands on last season?
> 
> Don.


Only a couple last year ! I did not get to fish the Lake as much as i usually do it seemed the lake was constantly muddy ! What with all the west /Northwest winds and high water !


----------



## glasseyes

How long you think before fish in harbor at Fairport. In numbers to make a 3.5 hour drive worth while. I struck out on salmon in Wisconsin last week and now I’m just seeing chrome.


----------



## promag

I started fishing for the steel back in 04 and got a few here and there. Mainly started out from shore and think it was the best way to go. Now that I have a boat it seems a bit harder to get them. My first boat was small and I was up the grand one day by the water treatment plant so I anchored off on the shallow side and casted with some spinners and spoons to get some nice ones that got choked into a deep pool. Here’s a pic from back in September of 09. 
I had one on last year but it got off with my large amount of slack trolling the grand. Always a fun time out fishing for steelies. I had some real productive days wading the small tribs or beach areas. Casting into the lake and having them hit right at my feet!!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Question. 

I have a 9' guide series steelhead/salmon rod. The butt end is 4" and I have had a small ultra light reel on it. Didn't feel right at time. I was making long casts with small cleo spoons and mostly letting current do work. Also was casting up with bobber/jig with it...maybe I'm just not comfortable with such a small end to rod or not right reel for for it? 

Is this rod and short butt to rod made for a different type reel?

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

glasseyes said:


> How long you think before fish in harbor at Fairport. In numbers to make a 3.5 hour drive worth while. I struck out on salmon in Wisconsin last week and now I’m just seeing chrome.


Last year too me was alittle different as I always made the trip out to end of lighthouse then on way home stopped off at the soccer fields. I started making trips to pier 1st week of November and fished 12 times according to my notes with great success. The information that I gathered from others and just own personal experiences were that there was NO real weather as far as rain or big 2 day storms last fall...into winter. Now what I've noticed was that the fish stayed in Harbor at fairport far longer than usual bc of no big rain. Fish went up river as I was catching far up river then as well. Fairport is a big holding tank as I like to put it with long East/West breakwall and the North/South wall out to litehouse...plus the grand right there with deep water and harbor/beach side somewhat shallow...

...best bet would be to follow posts here and ask hows it going out there. I will shoot a PM around the end of September early November with my findings for sure...I know that long drive is probably a mess with mind driving up lol.

I like to use the Fairport harbor live angle camera to check water/wind before I go up.

Don.


----------



## promag

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Question.
> 
> I have a 9' guide series steelhead/salmon rod. The butt end is 4" and I have had a small ultra light reel on it. Didn't feel right at time. I was making long casts with small cleo spoons and mostly letting current do work. Also was casting up with bobber/jig with it...maybe I'm just not comfortable with such a small end to rod or not right reel for for it?
> 
> Is this rod and short butt to rod made for a different type reel?
> 
> Don.


I have a 9’ st.croix that has a similar smaller butt end on it but the handle past the reel seat is longer like 12” and I use a larger reel with big line capacity on it. Pflueger president. I usually hold the rod more choked up in that 12” section. The bigger line capacity helps with the long runs of those rascally steelies


----------



## Steel Cranium

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Question.
> 
> I have a 9' guide series steelhead/salmon rod. The butt end is 4" and I have had a small ultra light reel on it. Didn't feel right at time. I was making long casts with small cleo spoons and mostly letting current do work. Also was casting up with bobber/jig with it...maybe I'm just not comfortable with such a small end to rod or not right reel for for it?
> 
> Is this rod and short butt to rod made for a different type reel?
> 
> Don.



Just a different option - still for a spinning reel. Most spinning/centerpin rods have the longer butt / reel more forward to help balance the rod - helps with casting and reduces fatigue when casting all day. I have a few of the short butt rods as well - Loomis 9.5' and 10'. I use these when in a boat/kayak/canoe since the longer butt gets in the way when seated. Used to troll inland lakes like Ladue with a pair of 10' rods of this type from my canoe - one rod to each side in holders. Lets me cover a little more real estate and reduces lines meeting/tangling when turning. Just a different tool in the toolbox.


----------



## tnt1958

FishIgo said:


> View attachment 374455
> 
> Only a couple last year ! I did not get to fish the Lake as much as i usually do it seemed the lake was constantly muddy ! What with all the west /Northwest winds and high water !


Congratulations on your front page Weeky Winner contest photo with Ohio Outdoor News !!!!!!


----------



## FishIgo

tnt1958 said:


> Congratulations on your front page Weeky Winner contest photo with Ohio Outdoor News !!!!!!


Thank you ! Didn’t
Even know !


----------



## Uglystix

I’ll be heading up to Fairport again tomorrow to practice casting. I’ll report anything good.


----------



## Uglystix

Hit the Fairport pier. No fish but was a nice day. Checked out Headlands, the lake was pretty choppy.


----------



## cast-off

Friend of mine sent me a picture of a nice hen he got at Rocky River today.


----------



## kingfisher72

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Question.
> 
> I have a 9' guide series steelhead/salmon rod. The butt end is 4" and I have had a small ultra light reel on it. Didn't feel right at time. I was making long casts with small cleo spoons and mostly letting current do work. Also was casting up with bobber/jig with it...maybe I'm just not comfortable with such a small end to rod or not right reel for for it?
> 
> Is this rod and short butt to rod made for a different type reel?
> 
> Don.



This is what's referred to as a "Michigan handle". They were popular at one time for bottom bouncing. The reel being back toward the butt makes it easier to balance a longer rod. Depending on the particular reel you choose and its weight, there will be an ideal place on that long fore grip to place your hand in order to hold the rod. When you get the right spot, the rod is like a teeter totter and your hand is the fulcrum. The rod will kinda float in your hand and tends to be more sensitive. A rod that is too tip heavy wont be as sensitive. Spinning reels or closed face under spin reels were used.

imo.....casting spoons is easier with a longer butt section on a handle. It gives you more leverage to cast with a two handed cast. In a similar movement to throwing a ball with a lacrosse stick. Push with top hand, pull with the bottom hand.


----------



## bdawg

Fish On!!! Got 2 steelies, missed 2 last night. Also caught a dozen bass 6-12". Got them far upstream from the lake. They were all very aggressive last night. Got them on large and small spoons, a rebel craw crankbait, and a vibrating blade bait. 3 of the steelies hit just 5' from the big rock I was standing on! It had a strong current flowing past and they were in the current. This is the earliest I have ever caught them in my smallmouth fishing spot. Hooked up with one small skipper that gave a good fight before pulling off. Later, I hooked a BEAST on the blade bait! Stongest fish I ever got a hold of and I have caught a 14lb muskie and a 28" carp. This thing ran my across the pool 2 times real fast! Couldn't keep up with it. I knew I was overmatched with my 8lb test a short rod with the tip broken off! Wished I had my 10' St. Croix steelhead rod at that moment, but there it sat in my garage at home! Either way, it pull loose from the hook and I didn't get a chance to finish the battle! Was a great evening though!


----------



## KTkiff

bdawg said:


> Fish On!!! Got 2 steelies, missed 2 last night. Also caught a dozen bass 6-12". Got them far upstream from the lake. They were all very aggressive last night. Got them on large and small spoons, a rebel craw crankbait, and a vibrating blade bait. 3 of the steelies hit just 5' from the big rock I was standing on! It had a strong current flowing past and they were in the current. This is the earliest I have ever caught them in my smallmouth fishing spot. Hooked up with one small skipper that gave a good fight before pulling off. Later, I hooked a BEAST on the blade bait! Stongest fish I ever got a hold of and I have caught a 14lb muskie and a 28" carp. This thing ran my across the pool 2 times real fast! Couldn't keep up with it. I knew I was overmatched with my 8lb test a short rod with the tip broken off! Wished I had my 10' St. Croix steelhead rod at that moment, but there it sat in my garage at home! Either way, it pull loose from the hook and I didn't get a chance to finish the battle! Was a great evening though!
> View attachment 377255
> View attachment 377257


nice job Bdawg. How far away were you from the lake?


----------



## rickerd

I will say I saw 3 steelhead, and a huge bass, about 10 miles above the lake last thursday during lunch. One of the trout might have been a salmon. It showed some scarring on the front fins or maybe a salmon losing its skin already. But I think it is early for Salmon. Maybe not. The bass was wrestling with the trout/ salmon on the bottom between rocks about 5 feet deep under the bubbles. The bass was 22 inches. Two of the steelhead were 30 inches long. That last big rain must have brought some good ones in. There were also a number of big carp around. I wish I had the time to fish them then. I circled one of the trout in this photo.








Rickerd


----------



## bdawg

KTkiff said:


> nice job Bdawg. How far away were you from the lake?


Very, very far.


----------



## cast-off

Friend of mine got a nice surprise catch yesterday. A fat brown trout. I think?


----------



## loomis82

Very cool! Brown for sure


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Very nice posts recently. It's close folks for sure. Gonna be great season. 

...bomb em with the hook set.

Don.


----------



## bdawg

cast-off said:


> Friend of mine got a nice surprise catch yesterday. A fat brown trout. I think?
> View attachment 377311


Beautiful fish! That fish is on my bucket list!


----------



## Hopp49

steelheadBob said:


> My dad took me for the first time down to rockcliff springs on rocky river when the state used to stock salmon when I was 3 to fly fish... That was 42 years ago I was on front page of plain dealer. And that is my personal best brown trout and salmon


Wow, what a brown...Rocky?


----------



## bdawg

Hit my spot again last night. Got 1 steelhead and about 10 small bass. Tried a bunch of different lures. Got the steel on a spoon again. That thing blasted the spoon and took me for a ride! Was very glad that I brought my 10' steelhead rod this time! Thought it was going to wrap me around some mid-stream rocks a few times. It gave me one good jump, completely clearing the surface before it wore out and gave in. It turned out to be my new personal best 27.5"! It was nicely colored up buck! Has been in the river for a while. The 2 I got a week ago were still silver.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...sorry for no updates or info with this post. I simply have not put in the time for steelhead really this year...I can say this much I do miss steelhead sniper's posts for sure. He was kinda a inspirational character for me to get out and pound steelhead lol.

...I'm off work for awhile hear and will be casting spoons soon.

Updates to come.

Don.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Hey guys, I am living in Arizona now, I have not fished in well over 6 months. I am very busy with school, work, and parenting, but I do miss steelhead fishing, and think about it regularly. Steelhead fever is something that doesn’t go away, even if I am 2,000 Miles away from my favorite stream. As we get established here I plan to buy another centerpin setup and pursue some trout in the Sedona area in Oak creek, and hopefully make a trip up to Washington eventually and catch an ocean run steelie. If I get out for some trout I’ll make sure to update the board as I do still periodically check steelhead talk for posts. I love the pictures from trips. Whether it’s pictures of the outdoors or the fish I have always enjoyed seeing what everyone is catching, and never been afraid to share information.
Goodluck and Happy Holidays!


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

I can say this as well, Don’t take the availability for granted. I’ve woke up a few mornings here thinking hey it’s only a 5 hour flight, hotel room, and a rental car away. Haha


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

That's awesome sniper. Please do post up if you get out and fish. Always enjoy your adventures for sure.

I'm actually heading out in morning to the soccer fields/chagrin river for abit then hooking up with my brother to head over to Daniels park and do some recon/fishing. 

Tight lines always.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

12/20/20 update with day.
Got a late start and headed up to soccer fields. 14 cars in lot! Climbed down through those pricker type things and casted spoons for about 10 minutes then texted brother to see if he was up and wanted to go to spot up the grand river that he has fished before...water clarity along with flow with chagrin was excellent. Was only there 10 minutes and saw 2 fish caught. 

Meet up with brother and we headed over to a spot I've never been to. Not sure what area is called but there was a giant railroad bridge and a few other bridges. Place was awesome and after 10 minutes I hooked up with a decent steelhead. Alot guys moving around and all were nice as I had multiple conversations with folks about area and where fish are being caught. We fished for abit but most time was moving around and doing recon work stuff.

Never made it over to Daniels park but did hear talk of fish being caught.

Good day,
Don.


----------



## dlancy

Nice work twisted!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A-5

Me and the kids hit the salmon river NY During thanksgiving


----------



## Bronson

Would anyone be willing to have a tag along? I’ve always wanted to catch a steelhead. I’ll repay the favor when it warms up and I can get the Ranger back on the water!


----------



## rickerd

don't get discouraged Bronson, things are pretty iced up now and have been for a week or so. If we get a warm spell should be time to get out.
What side of town are you on? What is your closest river?

BEst,
Rickerd


----------



## RJH68

Baldwin Michigan this past fall. My son and I have gone the past several years.


----------



## A-5

Well. I’m finally going this weekend. Just north of you Ohio boys. I’ll let ya know how I do


----------



## A-5

Erie PA. Got 3-4 hours before the rivers blew out


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...I have not fished for steelhead since December last year. Got a small window to fish today and hit the Chagrin for only an hour. Went 2 for 4 and kept one for the neighbors smoker. Spoons <cleos> orange/silver and red/gold. Caught 1 on each lost 1 on each color pattern. Count less surface breaks. 

...sorry I haven't posted here in awhile...just never found the time to head north. Go get em as fish are active and got word the Grand is producing as well.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Update 4/3/21 Chagrin river/soccer fields.

Fished today from 8 am to 1 pm. 1st spot near parking lot I had 2 missed steelhead in 3 hours. I did see over 10 landed by 5 different people during that time. All were bobber/jigging/floating. I lost my only float rig 1st cast with a snag! So I tossed spoons/rooster tails rest of time.

3 people looked over edge of bank and asked how it's going? Told them great if you got floats/jigs...I then said take this spot as I was there for 3 hours.

Drove up around corner and parked in that little spot by boat <graveyard> decided to just take both rods...one with a orange/silver cleo the other had a white rooster tail. Walked down to water and had 3 fish landed in 1st 10 minutes of fishing. Ended up going 5 for 11 total on day. Most fish today were smaller males and very aggressive.

Best part was when I casted one of my <last> casts lol...and snagged a giant Quillback carp sucker...thingy hahaha. Never seen one 1st hand before. Pretty dam cool fish for sure!

Alot of steelhead right now down there.

Don.


----------



## RJH68

Just got back from trolling the Grand river today. First time doing it, landed 5, lost several more.


----------



## HappySnag

lot of steelies in shagrin,i hit 2 on beads and seen 20 hooked on spawn sacks and bober.


----------



## BNiemo

29 inch, 10 lb Fish Ohio Steelhead!


----------



## dgfidler

In mid July 2020 I did an experiment. People were hammering the walleye in 72fow out of Ashtabula, but that’s a three hour drive. What if I went out of Avon and made the run to 72fow? Would it be comparable? It could be an alternative to the long drive if successful. If anyone wonders where steelhead hang out in July, I found it. It’s 20-25 miles NE of Avon point. The steelhead were hammering our lines. I even tried to NOT catch steelhead running crankbaits instead of spoons. It didn’t matter. I had to pack up and go in to under 60fow to get away from these fish as I had no intention of taking a limit of steelhead. We had to keep the fish we were catching because they would go belly up if we attempted to release. We only caught 3 walleye that day. I also got a very uneasy feeling after about an hour without seeing another boat and no land in sight. Apparently I have a personal limit of being in proximity to other boats that I was unaware of. If you go that far out of Ashtabula, there will be other boats around but that wasn’t the case there. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag

yesterday shagrin was slow bite,i got 4 and seen only 2 more hook ups.


----------



## rickerd

Don those quillback are very cool fish. That looks like a great size and must have been a good battle. 
My daughter caught one on the rocky 10 years ago. I threw it back without a photo and wish to this day I had taken one of her and the fish.
That fish probably the best battle she ever had.
Rickerd


----------



## BNiemo

Hit Conneaut today, low, slow, and gin clear. Went 3 for 3, my buddy went 1 for 2, and my wife went o for 1. Unless we get some rain soon, its gonna be tough.


----------

